# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Chainsaw Man!

## rkenning

so i was having a quick nightmare this morning where i was being attacked by a man with a chainsaw.  he looked like a cross between jason and the texas chainsaw massacre guy.  anyways, right as he was about to finish me off i woke up, but for about a second after i woke up, i could still see him right beside me attacking me with a fucking chainsaw.  it was pretty scary to say the least and i was wondering if anyone else has experienced the same thing where your dream still carries on into your waking life after you wake up?  my guess is it was a quick bit of hypno-something imagery that you get when in SP.

comment away

----------


## DougD720

Could have been some sort of remnant hallucination or could have been a false awakening.  I've never had something carry over like that but I've had many false awakenings.  I would think it's possible that it's just something that sticks around from the dream for a second while your brain is trying to get acclimated to actually being awake.

----------


## WinRic

I've heard about it happening to people before, its either a hallucination or your mind hasn't completley woken up yet.

But don't worry about it, it happens to lots of people, and it usually isn't very common.

----------


## daeryk

Chainsaws often reflects wanton, carelessness, or some area of your life that has no regard for anything.  If you are running away from someone with a chainsaw and are afraid this could point to a fear you have of something with no regard for your feelings.  Something that does the opposite of what you want as though it didn't matter.

----------


## rkenning

> Chainsaws often reflects wanton, carelessness, or some area of your life that has no regard for anything.  If you are running away from someone with a chainsaw and are afraid this could point to a fear you have of something with no regard for your feelings.  Something that does the opposite of what you want as though it didn't matter.



or it was because i watched a gears of war 3 chainsaw montage the night before

----------

